# Process for Employer Sponsored Visa



## blackrock (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm an employer looking to get sponsored Visas for potential employees. I own a foreign language school so I can easily justify that I need foreigners to do the job but what are my responsibilities and is there a financial burden?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This page from the USCIS website is a good starting point for employers:
Employer Information

Check the various links on the left side of the page, too, for information on employment authorization.

Last I knew, filing an employer's petition to hire a foreigner cost about $1400, but the fees have been increased since then.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## blackrock (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll check the links out.

That is really expensive. I'll have to check out the process.


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

blackrock said:


> I own a foreign language school so I can easily justify that I need foreigners to do the job...


Actually, you may find it's a lot harder than that. You'll need to advertise for the roles and prove to the USCIS that you've done pretty much everything you can to get employees before they'll allow you to seek H-1B employees. Assuming you're trying to teach German for example then you'd first need to show that no-one applied for the position who is bilingual in both English and German.

The larger companies have more leeway in this process (think IBM & Microsoft) however smaller companies have to be a lot more diligent about it. In addition, generally speaking the employees you seek must have a good degree or 10+ years of work experience in order for them to enter.

Nothing about the H-1B is easy or cheap 

Why may I ask are you so insistent on seeking foreigners for this role? Given the skill they'll be required to have to fulfill the H-1B criteria and the requirement the USCIS places on the employer to take not only the financial burden but also to ensure the employee is paid a prevailing wage for their skills you may find foreign workers pretty expensive.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Blackrock - where is your school located geographically, what languages are you targeting?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If you want your students to practice their skills with native speakers, and you are anywhere near a college or unversity, you could try advertising there. Student visas allow a limited amount of work while attending school.


----------



## blackrock (Apr 4, 2008)

True but most student visas usually limit the students to working at an accredited school as part of a work study program that decreases their tuition.

Although we are working to get our accreditation we are a private language school. I've used students in the past who have visas but it is not the most effective method.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

